# Looking for broadheads for hunter ed



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

I have posted this on a few other forums but thought I would ask in here also. I teach hunter ed/bowhunter ed for parks and wildlife. I like having as much in the way of hands on items as I can for my classes. One of the things I utilize is a hard sealed case with broadheads in it. This case is effective in letting kids see what different types of broadheads look like. 









Now the problem, if you want to call it that. I have been asked to make a few more of these cases for other instructors. So I need BROADHEADS !! lol I am not looking for brand new ones or valuable collectable ones. Just ones that can be placed in a case and used for educational purposes. I am looking for fixed and expandable ones. I have recieved some from my other posts but not enough for the 3 cases I want to make. If you have anything you think I can use, please contact me. I am willing to pay the shipping on any if you want. Thanks !


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

PM Sent


----------

